# cab images



## andy120

Hi
Where can i find images of a Big Boy or Challenger cab interior?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Boston&Maine

Here are a few of a UP Big Boy, from: http://www.steamlocomotive.com/bigboy/index.php


----------



## Southern

what are those little red round thing? If I turn the wrong one dose the boiler blow?


----------



## Boston&Maine

Southern said:


> what are those little red round thing? If I turn the wrong one dose the boiler blow?


It must have been one heck of an experience to be behind the controls of an iron horse such as that Big Boy


----------



## T-Man

I am guessing but I think that is oil fired because of the number of valves on the left. THis Baldin is.








Coal was used in the east, oil in the west. Plus the firebox does not have a foot switch but a hand one. A lot of shoveling if it was coal.

http://www.steamlocomotive.com/bigboy/index.php

Yeah coal was it!


----------



## stationmaster

Most big engines had automatic stokers. No shoveling other than to "smooth out" the fire.


----------

